# Carb adjustment on Briggs



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

got an 11hp briggs with the carb adj on the float bowl and the other up top. I seem to keep having it adjusted too RICH !!! When it is cold and I go to start it it takes a while , and I then set the throttle at 1/2 way and can get it started. Tried all different setting and I am sorta stuck. Which way makes it leaner and which way makes it richer?? I need a good rule of thumb on how to get these carbs close then fine tune them... Thanks again !!!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Set both screws to 1.5 turns then crank the engine. Set the engine to full throttle and adjust the metering screw (the one on the bowl) by backing it out until the engine just starts to run rough. Now, while counting the number of turns, turn the screw back in until the engine starts to run rough again. Back the screw back out half the number of turns you counted and you should be at the optimal mixture.

Now set the engine to the idle position and adjust the idle mixture screw (the top screw) the same way as you adjusted the metering screw.

If you do this and it keeps running bad, you may need to rebuild the carb.


----------

